# Pork Rolls (bnh M)



## Wolfy (5/7/12)

Pork Rolls (or Bnh m - which really just means bread but has now been applied to Pork Rolls) make a great snack and we usually grab some whenever we shop anywhere that sells them. The best are usually found in shops in Asian communities (Springvale, Footscray, Richmond in Melb or Bankstown, Marrickville, Cabramatta in Syd) and often at Vietnamese bakeries. Our favorites of all those places are found inside Springvale Shopping Center (Buckingham Ave) opposite the butcher and next to the fruit and veg shop. Typically (here in Australia) as the name suggests, the rolls are filled with various kinds of cold pork meat, but chicken and other fillings can also be found depending on where you shop.

The usual meat fillings for the rolls we buy include (from the deli-section of the Asian supermarket) Red Pork, Jumbon Ham (jelly-meat), Pork Roll (white-processed pork) and ham, SWMBO likes to add BBQ chicken-breast to hers. Cucumber, carrot and coriander (cilantro) leaves and optional additions of spring-onions and bird's eye chilli are the most commonly found accompaniments. The rolls are usually 'buttered' with pork liver pt, and home-made mayonnaise and then topped with fish and/or soy sauce.

Rather than buy them today I thought I'd make some of my own:





Margarine and bottle-mayo substituted for pt and home-made mayonnaise, and fresh carrot instead of pickled - but they still turned out rather nice.
Cost was about $10 for 6 so it's not really any cheaper than buying them pre-made.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/7/12)

Had one for lunch today from the little Sushi bar at Essendon Fields (it's multi-cultural).

They add pork crackling, broken up, in theirs. The inclusion of the crackle's texture and crunch, along with the added saltiness, is inspired.


----------



## Bizier (5/7/12)

You are making me homesick for Marrickville.

I am not a fan of the inch thick jelly mayo that you sometimes get, but cilentro and chilli are what makes these things awesome for me... except sometimes I have one for breakfast and the chill dose makes a hot coffee undrinkable.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (6/7/12)

i moved out of springvale for a year. this is what i missed the most. $3.50 pork roll

extra chilli please

oh you velly strong boy

yes, yes i am.

my favorite is from the bakery in springvale south shopping center. of course i avoid springvale central like the plague so don't have much to compare it with. plus, i can walk there.

thanks for the post Wolfy. made me hungry


----------



## PhantomEasey (6/7/12)

Lived in Mordialloc for a year up until last month, and the roast pork rolls at the bakery on main street (up near the bike shop) are awesome. 

Roast pork with crackling, chili and no onion (can't stand it!). I've gone back a few times during the move and had a sneaky roll on my way home.

No way near the genuine thing on the streets of Hoi An, but delicious none the less.

All I want now is a Banh Mi Opla now Wolfy :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (6/7/12)

No fish sauce, Wolfy?

Did you pickle the carrot? You don't need to do it for long and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Florian (6/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Cost was about $10 for 6 so it's not really any cheaper than buying them pre-made.



So are you saying you can buy 6 of these for $10 in Melbourne?


----------



## Wolfy (6/7/12)

Florian said:


> So are you saying you can buy 6 of these for $10 in Melbourne?


As per *DarkFaerytale*'s reply above, I think the going rate is about $3.50 each.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/7/12)

At work (just off victoria st richmond) they are in fact know colloquially as three fiddies.

I've lived 200 yards away from vietnamese restaurant central on Vic st for the last 20years..... I've eaten a shitlod of these thing and they're the best value "sandwich" in town. How normal shops can get away with charging $7 for a crappy salad sandwich is beyond me.

Hell, we were all mildly outraged when they stopped giving you a free can of soft drink with your $3.50 pork roll... that was only a year or two ago.

Always extra pate, chilli and most times its either a meatball or a plain old mixed ham roll.


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

I ain't givin' you no tree-fitty, you goddamn Loch Ness Monster!


----------



## Fourstar (6/7/12)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I've lived 200 yards away from vietnamese restaurant central on Vic st for the last 20years..... I've eaten a shitlod of these thing and they're the best value "sandwich" in town. How normal shops can get away with charging $7 for a crappy salad sandwich is beyond me.




This is the only thing i miss about moving from Abbotsford back to Thornbury. I have however inherited the best charcoal chicken shop on the planet. You get a half chicken which is always ultra moist, enough chips to feed a family of 4 and equally as much salad for a mere $9.90. B) 

I know what im having for dinner tonight.


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

Fourstar said:


> I know what im having for dinner tonight.



Ribs?


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

sponge said:


> I ain't givin' you no tree-fitty, you goddamn Loch Ness Monster!


Would you like to buy a box of Graham Crunch?


----------



## sponge (6/7/12)

Well it was about that time that I notice that girl scout was about eight stories tall and was a crustacean from the Paleozoic era


----------



## glenwal (6/7/12)

Ok, well how about just two fiddy?


----------



## Wolfy (21/9/12)

$3.50 each at our favorite shop in Springvale ... or make it at home:






4x cold meat, cucumber, fresh coriander, a home grown (last year) thai chili, and some mayo and soy sauce.
This time with some lightly pickled carrot and red onion:


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/12)

I lived on those things when I worked in Fortitude Valley Bris - From 2003 to 2008 they were stubbornly $3  
I don't normally associate Vietnamese with large breasts, but the woman there had cleavage like you wouldn't believe. 

Then the Viet Bakery was forced out of business when the lease ran out and Red ******* Rooster moved in after gazumping them on the rent.  

Where do you buy those specialty meat rolls - do you have to go to an Asian grocery? Might hunt around when I go to Newcastle, been hungering for some of those lately.


----------



## chefsantos (11/10/12)

I love these things. I got my wife onto them about 4 years ago, she was a bit hesitant to have the pate at first but now she is addicted to them and eats about 3 a week. We go to our little Viet bakery in windsor, (not Ntran) down near Orange Cafe. They cost $4.50 but are one of the best I have ever had.


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/12)

Well things are looking up in Brisbane: they must be telepathic  

"During the pilot scheme, the bikes will be operated by experienced food vendors selling typical ethnic street food such as dumplings and banh mi,


----------



## WarmBeer (11/10/12)

chefsantos said:


> I love these things. I got my wife onto them about 4 years ago, she was a bit hesitant to have the pate at first but now she is addicted to them and eats about 3 a week. We go to our little Viet bakery in windsor, (not Ntran) down near Orange Cafe. They cost $4.50 but are one of the best I have ever had.


I lived on the Ntran pork rolls for years when living nearby on High St.

Can think of many worse ways to spend a Sunday afternoon than picking up a pork roll or two and heading down to Chapel St Cellars (assuming they're still open).


----------



## chefsantos (11/10/12)

WarmBeer said:


> I lived on the Ntran pork rolls for years when living nearby on High St.
> 
> Can think of many worse ways to spend a Sunday afternoon than picking up a pork roll or two and heading down to Chapel St Cellars (assuming they're still open).



If you like Ntran you have to try this place and it over the road from chapel st cellers .  
http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/71/1689830/res...otbread-Windsor


----------



## Andyd (11/10/12)

chefsantos said:


> If you like Ntran you have to try this place and it over the road from chapel st cellers .
> http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/71/1689830/res...otbread-Windsor



Brilliant ones at n.g. Bakery in lt Collins st, Melbourne... $5.50, but be prepared to queue (last week there was a 50m queue to get in - I had to turn back. Sigh.


----------



## pat_00 (27/11/12)

The best I've had:

1. lemongrass chicken banh mi from Bun Bun in springvale! 
2. the cold pork(mixed ham) roll from To's bakery in Footscray

damn, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Wolfy (28/11/12)

pat_00 said:


> 1. lemongrass chicken banh mi from Bun Bun in springvale!


Since I was in Springvale today, I made a point to try Bun Bun. Unfortunately they'd sold out of the chicken, so I couldn't try the lemongrass chicken rolls. 
Roast pork and the usual cold-cut-meat rolls were nice however - not sure if they were that different/specatular/special to the usual ones I get. The bun was a bit more solid and doughy and they also come with lettuce and very orange egg-butter and a few other interesting things, but at $4 each it's a good deal.


----------



## philmud (29/1/13)

+1 for To's mixed ham/pork bánh mi in Footscray, those things are delicious. I think they are now $3.80.
There's a food truck over over this way too, White Guy Cooks Thai - they do a pretty inauthentic, but nevertheless pretty yum pork belly bánh mi slider, 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## /// (29/1/13)

The carrot pickling is not hard, recipe here that I use.

http://battleofthebanhmi.com/how-to-make-banh-mi/pickling/pickling-daikon-and-carrots/

Where do you get the meat though, The Gong is not a cauldron of culture and i love making this sort of stuff.

Theres a new shop opposite the Enmore Theatre too, do a milk braised pork belly and one with Crackling. Crackling is the go, albeit f*ck me they can be slow at times. Rice Paper rolls also hit the spot ...


----------



## stux (29/1/13)

There's a nice viet bakery in Blaxland shops (in the Blue Mountains) that does these... tree-fitty I think.

Blink and you'll miss them tucked into the corner like a micro sandwhich bar

Quite nice... i like extra chilli


----------



## Bribie G (29/1/13)

I'll be staying in Chatswood for a couple of days, apparently 3 establishments there, I know what I'll be having for lunches


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> I'll be staying in Chatswood for a couple of days, apparently 3 establishments there, I know what I'll be having for lunches


Bribie, Sydney is the capital of Vietnamese bakeries, almost every suburb has at least one and they all do these rolls although quite often you wouldn't know unless you ask as most times it's just a little counter hidden away as Stux said. Try the bacon and cheese topped rolls while your there, nothing like your Aussie variety these are also dosed in garlic, bloody awesome.


----------



## Bribie G (3/2/13)

Found a great shop next to Chatswood station. Cherry Lane Cakes. Nothing like a Banh Mi for brekky sitting on a bench in the mall leading to the station with the rushing commuters glaring hatefully. Evil laugh.


----------



## Tex083 (10/2/13)

There are 2 we frequent in Melbourns north west.
1 on Sydney road Brunswick 100m north of Brunswick Rd on the east side of the road and
T&D hot bread in Glenroy it's my favourite place. It's on the ped crossing next to the TAB on Pascoe Vale Road, $4.50 but it's got warm BBQ pork and all the sides. If you see an Ambulance near by there probably getting one too!


----------



## kelbygreen (10/2/13)

damn $4 for one of them? I went to a shop about 2 years ago ordered a chick salad roll with avocado and almost died when she said it was $9.80 WTF! and that wasnt even in a rich part of town :S


----------



## brettprevans (4/3/13)

Tex083 said:


> There are 2 we frequent in Melbourns north west.
> 1 on Sydney road Brunswick 100m north of Brunswick Rd on the east side of the road and
> name and address please. love going to sydney road. visit A2 bakery for great leb pizza - spicey minced lamb with chilli and lemon juice. and their aswome spinach and fetta triangles. then across the road to the sweet place and their magnificent baklava.. just the best.


----------



## Wolfman (10/3/13)

Tex083 said:


> There are 2 we frequent in Melbourns north west.
> 1 on Sydney road Brunswick 100m north of Brunswick Rd on the east side of the road


BarklyHot Bread Bakery?


----------

